# Inno ufficiale Milan: testo e audio video



## admin (17 Settembre 2013)

Mancava un topic dedicato all'inno ufficiale del Milan, "Milan Milan".

Ecco di seguito il testo e poi il video da Youtube con l'audio ed il video.


Milan Milan

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

Camminiamo noi accanto ai nostri eroi
Sopra un campo verde siotto un cielo blu
Conquistare voi una stella in più
A brillar per noi
E insieme cantiamo

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

oh.oh oh oh oh
oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
una grande squadra
sempre in festa olè
oh.oh oh oh oh
oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
oh oh oh oh oh
e insieme cantiamo

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

Con il Milan nel cuore
Nel profondo dell’anima
Un vero amico sei
E insieme cantiamo

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

oh oh oh oh oh……

<font color="#587287"><span style="font-family: verdana">


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *una grande squadra*


Sicuri che è ancora il nostro inno  ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Settembre 2013)

Non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2013)

il mio vero inno sarà sempre "Mi-mi la-lan" di Jannacci

"siamo qui tutti per te.....ehhhh Milaaannnn"


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2013)

credo sia ora di cambiarlo 

Milan Milan

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

Camminate voi peggio di un branco di buoi
Sopra un campo di patate sotto un cielo buio
Conquistate voi una sconfitta in più
Per far bestemmiare noi
E insieme vomitiamo

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

ahi.ahi ahi ahi ahi
ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi
una squadra di melma
sempre in coma olè
ahi.ahi ahi ahi ahi
ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi
ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi
e insieme vomitiamo

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

Con il Milan nel fegato
Col pareggio di bilancio
Un vero dramma sei
E insieme vomitiamo

Milan Milan solo con te
Milan Milan sempre per te

ahi ahi ahi ahi ahi……


----------



## Alice707 (4 Novembre 2013)

Il Milan è eleganza, stile, comportamento e classe. Nulla di ciò viene rispecchiato da quell'individuo


----------



## Beefheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto.



Idem!


----------



## Graxx (4 Novembre 2013)

andrebbe cambiato...ne vorrei uno più orecchiabile stile inter o juve...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Sono affezionato all'inno ufficiale, ma preferisco di gran lunga questo di Smaila: "Canto Rossonero", scritto nel 1987.






*Testo *

Che freddo fa ma sono qui 
Fra tanta gente come me 
ci chiediamo: “perché?” 

E come è pieno anche il metrò 
Che quasi quasi non ci sto 
Ma è una città che vive!! 

Perché se anche il cielo fuori è scuro… 
Oggi splende un sole ROSSO E NERO!!! 

Oooooohhho oohoo ohhhooo ohohhoho 

Vecchio Milan perché 
Siamo sempre con te 
Sei la fede più grande che c’è!!!! 

Dalla curva lassù 
Grideranno di più 
Perché in campo ci sei solo tu! 

Se ci stringiamo ancor di più 
Tutto lo stadio canterà 
Come fanno gli ultrà 

E del calore di Milano 
Questa città che tanto amiamo 
Che tutti abbraccerà! 

Ora il cielo è sereno e su San Siro… 
S’alza il nostro Canto Rossonero!!!! 

Oooohoho ohohohohoho hohohoho hooh ohohoh 

Vecchio Milan perché 
Siamo sempre con te 
Sei la fede più grande che c’è!!!! 

Dalla curva lassù 
Grideranno di più 
Perché in campo ci sei solo tu!! 

Grande Milan ci sei solo Tu!!! 

Oooohoho ohohohohoho hohohoho hooh ohohoh 

Milan!!


----------



## 666psycho (8 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancava un topic dedicato all'inno ufficiale del Milan, "Milan Milan".
> 
> Ecco di seguito il testo e poi il video da Youtube con l'audio ed il video.
> 
> ...




non mi piace tanto...sembra un inno di un partito politico...


----------



## 666psycho (8 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono affezionato all'inno ufficiale, ma preferisco di gran lunga questo di Smaila: "Canto Rossonero", scritto nel 1987.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quest inno é decisamente meglio...


----------



## de sica (8 Settembre 2014)

Questo è un inno!!


----------



## lucacaro (11 Giugno 2015)

per favore cambiamo questo inno , troppo moscio e banale. Come motivo ci vorrebbe una marcetta o un aria da tenore . spero che berlusconi o chi di dovere legga questo post e si adoperi in merito .
saluti a tutti e " forza vecchio cuore rossonero".


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancava un topic dedicato all'inno ufficiale del Milan, "Milan Milan".
> 
> Ecco di seguito il testo e poi il video da Youtube con l'audio ed il video.
> 
> ...





L'inno più brutto dell'universo....e oltre


----------

